#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  PVPLAN - Δωρεάν Online Υπολογισμός & Αξιολόγηση Φωτοβολταϊκών

## nikstefa

Καλησπέρα σας, 

Θα ήθελα να σας παρουσιάσω το PVPLAN μια 100% δωρεάν online εφαρμογή για την ολοκληρωμένη αξιολόγηση φωτοβολταϊκών επενδύσεων στην Ελλάδα. To link της εφαρμογής είναι:

http://www.pvplan.gr

Μία μικρή περιγραφή:

Το PVPLAN είναι μια online εφαρμογή που έχει ως σκοπό την τεχνοοικονομική αξιολόγηση φωτοβολταϊκών επενδύσεων στην Ελλάδα. Μέσω της εφαρμογής μπορούν να εξεταστούν όλες οι δυνατές περιπτώσεις φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων, με την αρχική εισαγωγή ελάχιστων μόνο παραμέτρων και μέσα από ένα απλό περιβάλλον εργασίας. To PVPLAN αξιοποιεί τα διαθέσιμα κλιματικά δεδομένα από μετεωρολογικούς σταθμούς και με την εφαρμογή κατάλληλων επιστημονικών μοντέλων υπολογίζει την παραγόμενη ενέργεια για τα υπό μελέτη φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα. Με βάση την ενεργειακή παραγωγή και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη το υφιστάμενο καθεστώς επιδότησης, η εφαρμογή υπολογίζει κατάλληλους οικονομικούς δείκτες ώστε να αξιολογηθεί η φωτοβολταϊκή επένδυση. Το PVPLAN αποτελεί μια μοναδική, καινοτόμα εφαρμογή με επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο, και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με εφαρμογές τύπου «συμπλήρωσης φόρμας» που έχουν αποθηκευμένες ορισμένες τιμές και ως εκ τούτου έχουν περιορισμένη εφαρμογή και μικρή αξιοπιστία.

Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του PVPLAN:
-Ανάλυση όλων των φωτοβολταϊκών περιπτώσεων
-Βασισμένο στο υφιστάμενο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο
-Χρήση αξιόπιστων μετεωρολογικών δεδομένων
-Ακριβής καθορισμός γεωμετρικών στοιχείων
-Μελέτη πολλαπλών επιφανειών εγκατάστασης
-Ενεργειακή προσομοίωση του συστήματος
-Οικονομική ανάλυση επένδυσης
-Περιβαλλοντική αποτίμηση
-Ανάλυση ευαισθησίας παραμέτρων




Ευχαριστώ

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε.

Συνάδελφοι, αν γνωρίζετε κάποιον ενδιαφέροντα ιστότοπο, κάντε τον κόπο και δημιουργήστε έναν σύνδεσμο και στην ενότητα "*Σύνδεσμοι*".

Για το PVPLAN δημιούργησα εγώ.

----------

